# laptop-mode doesn`t work corectly after upgrade

## ippo

Hi,

I`ve made yesterday 

```
emerge -avuDN world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

```

and - ofkoz - 

```
dispatch-conf
```

but by the laptop-mode config i`ve selected "z" (Zap (delete) the new config file and continue. )

Today, while booting or starting laptop-mode manually i can see 

```

/etc/init.d/laptop_mode start

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

failed - udev not active?

failed - udev not active?

```

Any ideas?

Edit:

my system is x86, kernel is 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

----------

## mr.sande

I went thorugh the same update yesterday, but I deleted the old config and carefully looked over the new one to get it right. So I dont know what the changes in the config files are, but your problem might be config related.

----------

## ippo

Hm, i`ve thought, that my old config was good, coz i was using it since 2 years in my all distros (arch,debian)  :Wink: 

I`ve read old configs including /conf.d but i can`t see udev...

----------

## Realnot

hi, i've the same problem, have you solved?

----------

